#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-26
<mwhudson> "morning"
<ajmitch> almost...
<mwhudson> would have been closer 48 hours ago i guess
<mwhudson> huh
 * mwhudson wonders if he wants to have amazon sell ec2 at him for two hours in exchange for food
<ojwb> mwhudson: oh, I missed that there was food involved...
<mwhudson> ojwb: ah, maybe i just assumed
<ojwb> though it's probably not worth the journey in in my case anyway
<ojwb> I doubt the content is interesting to me
<mwhudson> yeah me too
<ajmitch> some amazon-sponsored event in wellington?
<ojwb> barely even that - some marketting thing
<ojwb> http://www.leadgenome.com/aws/apac-seminars/newzealand/
<ojwb> also in auckland, should anyone actually be interested
<ojwb> "Who should attend: Business and technical decision makers of enterprises, start-ups and SMBs."
<ibeardslee> heh .. so "anyone we think might buy stuff off us" ?
<ojwb> I think they must have the addresses swapped, unless there's a majestic centre on willis st in auckland
<ojwb> which would seem quite a coincidence
<ojwb> ibeardslee: pretty much
<ojwb> hmm, it seems there's a Microsoft Office Pro Plus
<ojwb> I wonder if they realise that's a brand of pep pills, at least in the UK
<mwhudson> :)
 * chilts is going to the Amazon thing in Wellington :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> looks like a nice day up this way
<ibeardslee> looking nice so far down here
<Atamira> not bad for midweek
<chilts> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> it'd be nice if I could see something on my screen
<Atamira> put your glasses on
<ajmitch> it's more that the monitors face the window
<ajmitch> & it's really nice & sunny outside
<Atamira> ahh. thats a pain
 * ajmitch wonders why his google+ stream is empty now :)
<ojwb> ajmitch: probably some new social networking site is where the action is now
<ajmitch> people are just so fickle
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> oh yes, morning
<snail> just
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-28
<locodir-user> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu. I have a netbook with a 500 GB hard drive and I am interested in setting up a small partition to install Ubuntu server to start experimenting with server products. I have Ubuntu desktop installed within Win 7 using Wubi. Can I use Wubi to set up a small installation of Ubuntu server? Or do I need to use Ubuntu server to set up a partition on my hard drive?
<locodir-user> One note, I have already used Wubi to install Ubuntu desktop. Works nicely with this new netbook. Did not work with old 32bit laptop circa 2003.
<ibeardslee> I'd suggest installing virtual box an then installing your ubuntu server in that.
<ibeardslee> that means that you can access the server from the other environment (be it Windows or Ubuntu)
<ibeardslee> installing it via wubi means that your workstation would boot into Windows, Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server.
<ibeardslee> And generally a server is 'useless' unless it has something connecting to it ;)
<locodir-user> I am sorry I am new to this. What do you mean by "something connecting to it"? I would have the internet connecting to it? Cheers
<ojwb> but only when you aren't running one of your desktop OSes on the machine
<snail> locodir-user: usually a sever has client connected to it
<snail> usually a file server is useless without another machine to access those files, for example
<locodir-user> But could I not access the files using a second machine from home?
<locodir-user> Could I not boot up Ubuntu server on one machine and access files over the internet from another machine, say a Mac?
<snail> locodir-user: yes, but you've not yet mentioned any second machine...
<ojwb> you could, but it's a lot more convenient not to have to shutdown the server each time you want to run a desktop on the netbook
<ojwb> at least I've never found dual boot worked well for me in the past
<ojwb> also if you run it as a VM you can easily snapshot it and experiment with stuff knowing you can restore the snapshot trivially if you want to
<ojwb> or clone it
<locodir-user> so i can run virtual box from within Ubuntu desktop?
<ojwb> yes, or on windows
<ojwb> not sure if you can sanely have the same VMs available from both
<locodir-user> I guess then since I have a mac and a Win 7 netbook both connected to the internet and Ubuntu desktop installed via Wubi on the second I can just install virtual box within the Ubuntu desktop and install Ubuntu server within that. That would make sense. Then I can observe what is going on. Thanks
<ojwb> probably, unless there's an issue running virtualbox inside wubi
<ojwb> I know nothing about how wubi works so not sure about that
<chilts> morning
 * chilts beats ibeardslee :)
<ibeardslee> damn .. should have sat down and logged in before getting breakfast
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<snail> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: is your ankle still not good? seems like forever since i saw you on the bus...
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<ibeardslee> snail: yeah still hobbling around
<ibeardslee> just back from physio, seems to be feeling betterer
<snail> sounds painful
<ibeardslee> not a gentle back massage anyway
<Atamira> i could do with a gentle back massage
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
 * mwhudson scrapes in
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> hah beat chilts
<snail> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> when they say "3 years on desktop" and "5 years on server" for LTS releases, what does that actually mean?
<ojwb> is it that desktop-related packages in main only get 3 years?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-30
<ajmitch> yes
<ojwb> thanks
<ajmitch> there's a defined set of packages that make up the desktop seed, I can't remember exactly where the info is about desktop vs server support, but it's out there :)
<ojwb> so is it actually packages which are installed by default rather than those in main?
<ojwb> it's almost like this 5 year figure is mostly marketting smoke and mirrors
<ajmitch> both desktop & server packages are in main, the server subset is what gets 5 years support
<ojwb> but what's the server subset?
<ojwb> main - (desktop seed)?
<ojwb> + (server seed) I guess
<ajmitch> more likely to be the server seed, rather than all of main
<ajmitch> but the server seed is more than what's installed by default, obviously
<ojwb> oh, is this what goes on the CD?
<ajmitch> more or less
<ojwb> hmm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement doesn't list a server seed
<ojwb> i guess it's probably something like minimal + standard + supported
<ajmitch> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.lucid/ has all the seeds for lucid
<ajmitch> server+supported, I think
<ajmitch> server-ship.seed looks to be what goes onto the cd
<ojwb> the server seed is tiny!
<ojwb> supported has stuff like thunderbird though, which must be desktop
<ojwb> ah the wiki page explains more
<ojwb> and "Ubuntu Server LTS [...] is defined as the union of the server-ship and supported-server seeds"
<ajmitch> right, server-ship isn't as tiny as server
<ajmitch> I'm sure I saw a list of packages generated from this which said 3 vs 5y support
 * ojwb was just wonder if he cared enough to write such a script
<ojwb> but for now I've just generated a list of what we use which isn't in main at all
<ajmitch> well, looks like there is 'ubuntu-support-status'
<ajmitch> pity it seems to be broken on my lucid desktop
<ojwb> and on natty it seems
<ojwb> "Exception: No date tag found"
<ajmitch> but what it's actually doing is looking at the package lists
<ajmitch> in /var/lib/apt/lists/nz.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<ajmitch> packages have got a Supported: property
<ojwb> ah yes
<ojwb> sadly that doesn't show up in apt-cache show
<ajmitch> you could use it with grep-dctrl
<ojwb> so something like: cat /var/lib/apt/lists/*_binary-i386_Packages| grep-dctrl  -FSupported -PX --pattern 5y -sPackage
<ajmitch> something like that I guess :)
<chilts> afternoon
<locodir-user> Hello?...
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-02
<snail> mōrena
<Atamira> monday morning
<Atamira> dont ya just love the rain
<Atamira> and morning snail
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> awww.
<Atamira> i feel for all you being at work today
<Atamira> cept those that work from home
<ojwb> why don't we get felt for?
<Atamira> cause im at home
<Atamira> and you're working
<Atamira> those that are at work
<ibeardslee> urgle
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> funny when no-one tells us they're going to make a change, but once we figure out what it was it's like "oh yeah, that makes sense" and then all is forgiven
<chilts> still, annoying when it happens
<ibeardslee> chilts: what change is that?
<snail> ibeardslee: if it's anything like up here it's when they decide to change the names / IPs of the domain controllers (not that anything important could depend on domain controllers)
<chilts> ibeardslee: just an internal thing here ... a mounted samba share changed location and various permissions are now borked :)
<chilts> so nothing to worry about outside of here :)
<chilts> here=mycurrentwork
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-25
<ibeardslee> mutter mutter Precise and Network Manager Sometimes .. have to remember to mangle the idea of eth0 and eth1 if you change network cards
<ibeardslee> right on that note /me wanders busward
<hads> That's udev rather than NM though.
<karora> ibeardslee: rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<karora> reboot
<karora> Having that hit me occasionally has been momentary pain, but then I remember how much pain there used to be when it *wasn't* persistent, and I think of how infrequently I change my network hardware, and I decide it's probably the right answer.
<atamira> he'll see it in the morning. its after 10pm here now
<G> karora: biosdevname is a good solution too, although a tad confusing for old hands :)
<hads> biosdevname is too confusing
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> karora: yeah that's what I ended up doing .. well actually commented out the existing lines 'just in case'
<karora> It's designed to be OK to just remove it.
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: how'd the laptop swap go?
<ibeardslee> apart from the network glitch all well.  Ended up swapping the msata drives around.
<ajmitch> ah, the easy way once you fought past the screws
<ibeardslee> although I did discover that I'd copied about 54GB of the 64GB disk across and the machine booted off that image
<ajmitch> heh
<ibeardslee> but in the end we'll end up with a spare mSATA floating around here as well
<ibeardslee> it looks like putting that extra disk into the ultra lap involves really taking the whole thing apart
<ibeardslee> https://twitter.com/ibeardslee/status/250496350561656832/photo/1
<ajmitch> that's a pain, but not surprising considering the form factor
<ibeardslee> those black bits on the side seem to be the batteries (there goes the idea of carrying a spare batteries for these)
<ajmitch> nice to see what it's like inside though
<ibeardslee> the gap between them is where the sata drive goes, but it needs to be attached by screws from the other side of that plastic
<ajmitch> no wonder you can only put in a 7.5mm high drive there
<atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
 * chilts awaits the drop, cover, hold thing
<chilts> kinda funny knowing that in advance
 * ojwb warms up his earthquake machine
<chilts> phew, looks like most of us survived
<chilts> maybe all :)
<chilts> actually, 2 people didn't do it ... which is absolute lunacy
<ajmitch> so they've been taken to hospital now? :)
<ibeardslee> hmm wha?
<thumper> morning
<atamira> i didnt hear anything
<atamira> were we suppose to hear something?
<kcj> Morning.
<mwhudson> sometimes i would like to know what i am actually typing when i get my gpg passphrase wrong
<chilts> I don't think Civil Defence did anything, it was up to you and your people to organise it for your building
<chilts> they just made the phones beep here
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<atamira>  morning
<ibeardslee> does the whoopsie require a launchpad account to get the problems visible/reported?
<ajmitch> it's not filing a bug, but submitting to errors.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-28
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> yay, its saturday
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-30
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> it feels too early to be at work
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> mwhudson: how goes fatherhood?
<mwhudson> thumper: pretty well
<mwhudson> we had a bad night sat/sun but that was the first for a while
<thumper> mwhudson: I'll tell ya, time flies so fast...
<mwhudson> no kidding
<mwhudson> she's 61 cm already
<thumper> and before you know it, puberty
<mwhudson> heh
<thumper> Caitlin is almost 12
<mwhudson> i was going to say, i _think_ i will notice a decade+ passing just about
<thumper> I keep thinking back to the Steve Martin movie, "father of the bride" I think
<thumper> where he is looking admiringly over his family at the table, and his six year old looks at him and says "daddy, I'm getting married"
<thumper> double take
<thumper> then his 20ish year old daughter repeats it
<thumper> sometimes it feels a little like that
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> don't think i've seen that one
<thumper> mwhudson: maybe you are too young :)
<mwhudson> i've seen some steve martin movies!
<lifeless> that was fairly funny
<mwhudson> time does past quickly though
<mwhudson> we'll be applying for citizenship in january
<thumper> mwhudson: good luck
<mwhudson> thumper: https://twitter.com/terrcin/status/251632385458831360
<thumper> heh
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-23
<olly> ick, front page of ubuntu.com features windows azure
<olly> and if you scroll down, there's a video of mark shuttleworth jumping over a shark
<chilts> I can't see that video (but that's ok, I guess I'm not missing much)
 * olly made that bit up
<karora> Microsoft need all the help they can get, these days.
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<thomi> morning
<olly> morning
<snail> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-25
<chilts> ibeardslee: figured out you _can_ install marketplace apps (or indeed any apps) within the Firefox v24 browser on Android (using my Nexus 7)
<chilts> not sure about earlier versions, perhaps v22 and v23
<ibeardslee> ok
<ibeardslee> what about on ios? ;)
<chilts> probably the same, but whoknows
<chilts> I have no iOS devices
<chilts> prolly in some docs somewhere though :)
<ibeardslee> .. makes more sense to go have a look at the firefox marketplace in firefox rather than chromium
<kcj> I, er... Morning.
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<mwhudson> heh: https://twitter.com/johnkeypm/status/382968272011816960
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-26
<Atamira> good morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-27
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-29
<olly> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<kcj> olly: Early to rise or just a fellow insomniac?
<olly> somewhere in between i guess
<olly> plus i had a bad headache last night, so went to bed earlier than usual
<kcj> Ah.
<kcj> I slept through much of yesterday so, yeah.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-22
<olly> morning (I guess)
<olly> i hate it when you set the alarm and it tells you how long that is from now
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> mornings
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-24
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
 * chilts has been forgetting
<chilts> for about the past 2 years
<olly> luckily that hasn't stopped us having mornings
<chilts> :)
<chilts> today's one doesn't seem like a morning, it's more like a wet dreary winters day with nothing outside but cold and damp
<mwhudson> it's an improvement on yesterday
<ibeardslee> this is true
<olly> there's almost sun here
<olly> too bright with the curtain behind my monitor open anyway
<chilts> it's a pretty grey sky, reminds me of when I was in Vietnam - just one shade of grey over everything
<chilts> and like most UK winters of course
<hads> nz.a.u.c is being silly
<ibeardslee> I no longer use it.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-24
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-09-28
<atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-10-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
